# "missing" ovary on ultrasound?



## KeyannasMama

Last october my Gyn found an endometrioma on my left ovary, she put me on birth control to shrink the cyst and at my check up in November it was gone. This month I was having the same pain so i went for another ultrasound. The Dr. couldn't find my left ovary at all! Has this happened to anyone before? She told me I need to just push through and keep trying to get preg and actually told me that an endometrioma won't affent me conceiving. But everything i've read on google and other fertility sites tells me the opposite. i'm afraid the cyst might rupture if we keep trying while it's there. Someone also told me that 1 reason they might not see the cyst is if its covered in endo.


----------



## wonderstars

Sorry, I'm not much help in this respect but didn't want to read and run.

I know they have a lot of difficulty finding my right ovary on ultrasounds and they always end up doing a transvaginal. Did you get a transvag? If not, might be worth asking for one.


----------



## KeyannasMama

wonderstars said:


> Sorry, I'm not much help in this respect but didn't want to read and run.
> 
> I know they have a lot of difficulty finding my right ovary on ultrasounds and they always end up doing a transvaginal. Did you get a transvag? If not, might be worth asking for one.

Thanks for replying :) 

It was a transvag ultrasound that I had done.


----------



## Lawyer chick

I just had both internal and external. They found my left one after searching internally but looking from external.


----------



## theclarks8687

It is actually more common then most realize for our ovaries to go "hiding" The first exams I had made me think I was missing one for over a yr till I went back to check and yup it was there.


----------



## _Nell

Hi,

If the 'endometrioma' went from taking bcp it was likely not endo in the first place and more likely a haemorrhaging cyst (they look similar on ultrasound) - you should ask your Dr now if she still thinks it was an endometrioma.

Re hidden ovaries, it's very common - often by pressing on your belly near the opposing ovary it can help the sonographer see the hidden one better. It's not a problem ovaries are just pretty small and can get obstructed by the bladder or sections of bowel.


----------



## heavenly

I had a transvaginal scan recently, he could find my right ovary easily but not the left one, FS wasn't bothered at all.


----------



## urchin

they can never find one of mine - but it definitely exists. I think it's just shy :D


----------



## Briss

I had a similar experience once, I felt a very sharp pain while walking and went to a hospital, they found a huge cyst on my ovary but could not find the ovary itself, told me it looked like my ovary exploded so i was supposed to take it easy as there was a risk of fracturing the cyst. I had to wait for the cyst to shrink (took 2 months) before they found the ovary. Although I cant say whether the ovary with the cyst has actually been working (ovulating) since then. On scans it's always seems to be the other ovary that's ovulating. Might be just a coincidence though


----------



## RainAngel

I just got the same thing. I had u/s and trans u/s done, and they "can't find" my left ovary. dr said i only need one to get the job done :)


----------

